# Restaurant/Bar/Hotel Jobs in Brisbane/Gold Coast



## MikeyH (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello!

I am planning on entering Aus on a WH Visa in the next few months. I am looking to get some info on the availability/average pay of jobs in hospitality. 

I have worked Front Desk @ Hotels, restaurant server, DJ/MC at bars, Wedding/Xmas party DJ.

I also have lots of sales experience, but not sure I feel like getting back into that.

Anybody got the lowdown on the situation? Any rad places to work that'll be hiring in the next 2-3 months? Kind of pay I should be expecting?

Cheers!


----------



## anphy (Oct 29, 2013)

The pay for servers is around $18-21 per hour , it all depends in where you join , some restaurants may go to $10 per hour for cash in hand without any tax deduction , but i dont recommend it. Try looking in big hotels which will abide by rules and also provide the best market rate for the city


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site


----------

